# Thomas1 - Gratulacje!



## elroy

*Congratulations on your first postiversary! *​ 
_Many thanks for your thought-provoking questions, your helpful spirit, and your constant enthusiasm!_​ 
I promise, I will learn your language one day. ​


----------



## Jana337

* Vždy ochotný, milý a kompetentní - jsem ráda, že Tě mám ve fóru. *

* Že bych se připojila k mému drahému spolumudíratorovi? *

* Děkuji a těším se na další spolupráci.*

* Jana*​


----------



## french4beth

Hi Thomas,
Congratulations on your 1st Postiversary!
Keep up the great work!​ 

Salut Thomas,
Chapeau!
Continue! Félicitations!​ 

добрый день!
поздравления , u Большое спасибо!​ 

Beth​


----------



## jester.

I'd also like to offer you my _gratulacje_. 


EDIT: And I have to add the following little text (which I translated with the online translator from the Slavic resources sticky - so I'm not liable for any mistakes!!)
It does look like Polish, that's a good start 


_         Mam nadzieję, że kontynuujesz swoją dobrą robotę w forum.
Temu podobny elroy, chcę uczyć się polskiego pewnego dnia. _​


----------



## cyanista

*П О З Д Р А В Л Я Ю       
С
 П Е Р В Ы М
 Ю Б И Л Е Е М       
В       
Ф О Р У М Е !!!
*
​


----------



## Thomas1

Thank you all so much for these kind words.  I am delighted to be here among people like you who emmanate with humour, wit and make insightful comments that I can learn so much from. 
Have a glass of champagne on our fantastic forum. Cheers. 

PS: Elroy, I hope you soon start learning Polish, you can see it's not that difficult as j3st3r showed almost impecable command of it.


----------



## Whodunit

_And here's another *Gratulacje*!_

_*It's*_
_*a plasure*_
_*to get answers from*_
_*you in the Slavic forum and to answer*_
* your intelligent questions in the German forum. *​


----------



## geve

Félicitations Thomas ! C'est toujours un plaisir de te lire en français.


----------



## Outsider

_Mes félicitations, cher Tomas._
Na zdrowie!
​


----------

